# Schooner EMANUEL LOST IN 1934 - engine details



## Avraham Ariel (Sep 1, 2016)

Subject : Schooner EMANUEL LOST IN 1934
I am researching the 1934 loss‪, without trace‪, of the schooner EMANUEL ex "Johanna Elisabeth"‪.‬ A relevant extract from 1934 Lloyd‪'‬s Register is attached‪.‬
My questions refer to col‪.‬13 of the attachment. In this connection please note that the vessel was re-engined with the Thornyfroft engine in 1927‬.
Can any member please :
‪(‬1‪)‬ Comment on that Thornyfroft engine in one or two sentences?
(2) Convert the reported 18 NOMINAL HP to today's BHP?‬

Thank you

Capt. Avraham Ariel
Herzliya
Israel


----------

